# Kepping them warm!!



## crazy_goat_girl9716 (Jan 4, 2014)

Its gonna be -18* tomorrow night!! Any good ideas how to keep the goats warm?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, there are several threads on cold weather care.

Look in the beginners area and kidding korral area.


----------

